# TX Card for Samsung Wireless Speakers



## Ducky

Hi, 

I have a wireless home cinema system which I purchased recently but it came with no TX Card (eventhough the Amplifier is wireless and takes a TX Card).  Went back to the shop and the guy wasn't sure where I could buy one.  I've been looking on the web but can't seem to find one anywhere.  Anyone know where I can purchase one in Dublin?  Not even sure what they look like to be honest.

Thanks,

Ducky.


----------



## inigomontoya

Not promising:

[broken link removed]

Picture of it here though:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Ducky

Thats great. Thanks very much for that!


----------



## balpo

Ducky, where did you buy it in the end?
I'm looking for the card too, but can't find it.
Thank you

Balpo


----------



## inigomontoya

Guys, I had another dig for ye: 

I get the feeling you need this whole bad boy here, and not just the TX card:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000K3A3S6/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=

I think it's actually been discontinued, but searching for SWA 3000 and/or TX-Karte finds some cheaper European sites than the Amazon sellers.

Good luck!


----------

